# New signature



## Dark Matter (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you think somone could make me a signature,
I would like it to say SILVERFISH and have somthing to do with fire, I also would like it to be no bigger than 500 by 150. 
I would greatly appreciate that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2009)

Your request is kind of vague...meaning what would the sig have in it (besides the text and fire)?

You have a favorite aircraft (Corsair, Spitfire, Bf109, etc), or a favorite theater of operations (Europe, Pacific)...

Give us a little better idea of what you're looking for, and I'm sure we can get something together for you


----------



## Dark Matter (Jun 26, 2009)

My favorite plane is the A6M5 and I like the pacific


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> Do you think somone could mak me a signature,
> I would like it to say SILVERFISH and have somthing to do with fire, I also would like it to be no bigger than 500 by 150...





SILVERFISH1992 said:


> My favorite plane is the A6M5 and I like the pacific


I think that's workable!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2009)

something like this......


----------



## Dark Matter (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW, Thanks I love it!


----------



## imalko (Jun 27, 2009)

Try to resize it a bit before you use it as siggy...
Btw, excellent work Njaco.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2009)

Nicely done Njaco


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Dark Matter (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you mind if I change it a little? 
I would like to make the outline of the letters a diferent color.
like this:


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2009)

that only took like 2 minutes to do. The border is horrible and it does need to be re-sized. But it was just an example.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jun 27, 2009)

So your going to make a better one?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2009)

I took NJ's image and played around with it a little:
(saw the comment about the border, added a chrome one)


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 27, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I took NJ's image and played around with it a little:
> (saw the comment about the border, added a chrome one)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats more like it Grau!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, but NJ gets the credit for this one, he did all the groundwork, I just spiffed a few things up!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyway it's anice work guys.Althogh I would make his nick name of another metal texture.These letters are seen on my display screen barely.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 10, 2009)

I know this is asking to much, but is it posible that somone can make a sig that matches my avatar? My favorite color is neon purple and blue. and I still like the A6M.
Please?
I am sorry for changing my mind and it wont happen again.

Actually I like Red. Red is my new favorite color. Pass it on.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 10, 2009)

How do I put a faded out aircraft in that blank spot?


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 10, 2009)

I feel bad that I'm not using the sig you guys created.
Is it alright if I use the one I just made?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I feel bad that I'm not using the sig you guys created.
> Is it alright if I use the one I just made?


You're free to use whichever sig you prefer, really...

Adding an aircraft to the dark area would require taking the image and adding a layer with the aircraft image over the black (and under the red, I guess) in your imaging program.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I feel bad that I'm not using the sig you guys created.
> Is it alright if I use the one I just made?




Hey, we just use requests as practice. No worries.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2009)

Except for me....I get my b*lls kicked!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 7, 2009)

Could somone make me a sig like Wurgers onlly in grey, Please?

Useing this plane?


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 7, 2009)

Or you can use any plane...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 7, 2009)

You need to sit down and figure out just what the hell you do want...... First this, then that, then something else.
Get a grip, kid !!

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2009)

Agreed, you ask a lot of people that are being helpful, but there comes a point when you have asked too much. Settle down. Sigs are a nice thing to have, but not necessary.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree with both post above.Unfortunately there is nothing you have contributed to the forum so far.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Like the last incarnations to the sig with the Zero in it! Good work.

And I just realized I erased my P-61 picture when I changed mine yesterday! Damn!


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 7, 2009)

I made my own sig.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am afraid I do not have any of the programs needed. Only have my work computer.


----------

